# A good site for Native American Recipes



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

Being Apache myself I have passion for native foods... esp fry bread...Yeah yeah I know how bad it is for ya... but it tastes so good!!!

Anyway when it comes down to back to basics... like Tukya... (Hopi Baked Prairie Dog) or roasted Beaver Tail this site is the place to go.. :2thumb:

Native American Recipes


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

thanx, added to my 'bookmarked sites' :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent! Thank you!:congrat:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome!

Thanks for posting.


----------

